# i need an image editor that...



## Team_Subspace (Jul 25, 2010)

...edits certain colors at a time... by that i mean swapping all shades of yellow, for example, with blue or red... if anyone knows of such a program, i would appreciate any help with it.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jul 25, 2010)

shouldn't this be in Computer Graphics and Art?

Edit: Now it is, good job mods.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 25, 2010)

photoshop


----------



## [M]artin (Jul 25, 2010)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> photoshop


I recommend this. To elaborate, mainly, there are two quick methods/features you can apply in PS to alter large areas of color that I am quite fond of:

Firstly, you can try *REPLACE COLOR:*



Orrr, you can view the video below and try *COLOR RANGE:*



Just give them a quick look and determine which method is best for your situation. Spending a few minutes playing around with both doesn't hurt.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 25, 2010)

GIMP can do this. And it's free!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 25, 2010)

Photoshop costs money! But it's way better than GIMP and Paint.net combined! Just sayin'
Better to get the best features possible! I'm so happy with Photoshop


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 25, 2010)

Paint.NET can do it.


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 25, 2010)

The GIMP can do this.

It's also free, and open source.

It's also available for Windows, and Mac OSX, in addition to the many flavors of Linux. Heck it might even have a BSD Port.


----------



## sprogurt (Jul 25, 2010)

GIMP.


----------



## Team_Subspace (Jul 25, 2010)

ill try all of em and stick with my favorite. thanx for tha help everyone


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 26, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> GIMP can do this. And it's free!


my face when I pirated it.

sometimes, you get what you pay for. pay lots for PS, and I'd appreciate it... if I bought it


----------



## Cyan (Jul 26, 2010)

Open canvas too.
It's a photoshop-light software.
There's a free trial period. 
(But you can reset it many times)


----------

